# كود aashto للطرق



## مهندس قحطان (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

[FONT=&quot]هذا كود ال[/FONT] AASHTO &LRFD 2007 [FONT=&quot]والمستخدم خاصة في مجال الطرق والجسور[/FONT]

http://www.4shared.com/file/87887925...ions_2007.html

[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط لكودات اخرى لل[/FONT] AASHTO

http://www.4shared.com/dir/12178660/...HTO__LRFD.html

[FONT=&quot]وهذا رابط لمكتبة الكودات[/FONT]
http://www.4shared.com/dir/11503812/51d52433/CODES.html

منقول من الأخ anass81 من قسم الهندسة المدنية

ملاحظة : ماني أقول لكم إن مهندس النقل ضائع بين قسم المساحة والمدنية ................هههههههههه

أخوكم مهندس قحطان


----------



## mustafasas (24 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (24 فبراير 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا


 


مشكوررررررررررررررررر أخي مصطفى على المرور


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس قحطان (15 مارس 2009)

boumehdi.khaled قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


 
مشكور أخي boumehdi.khaled 
وجزاك الله خير على هذا الدعاء الطيب


----------



## kazali016 (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً هل من الممكن تنزيله مرة أخرى لأن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مهندس قحطان (16 مارس 2009)

kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً هل من الممكن تنزيله مرة أخرى لأن الروابط لاتعمل


 
مشكور أخي ولكن الرابط الأخير شغال وهو محتوي على الأول والثاني
وسوف أحاول تنزيل الأول والثاني مرة أخرى إن شاء الله


----------



## مهندس قحطان (16 مارس 2009)

أرفق لكم هذا الرابط وهو منقول من المهندس رزق حجازي

*السلام عليكم
اليكم هذا الكتاب
American Association of State and Highway Transportation Officials, 
“AASHTO LRFD Bridge Design Specifications”
ويمكن تحميل هذا الكتاب من خلال الرابطين
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/m9tsivhgc

http://rapidshare.com/files/204508081/AASHTO_LRFD_Bridge_2005.rar​*


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## مهندس قحطان (17 مارس 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررين*

مشكورين يأخواني eng: issa & yasser77
ويكفيني دعواتكم الطيبه وتفاعلكم 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وصادق الدعوات


----------



## abdolkadr (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا شكرا مهندس قحطان


----------



## م /الحاجب (17 مارس 2009)

مشكور
ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييا


----------



## مهندس قحطان (18 مارس 2009)

مشكورين abdolkadr و م/الحاجب


----------



## anass81 (18 مارس 2009)

kazali016 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً هل من الممكن تنزيله مرة أخرى لأن الروابط لاتعمل



السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم , الرابط الاول هو الذي فقط لا يعمل , وهذا هو مرة ثانية

http://www.4shared.com/file/91616253/c16a760a/AASHTO_LRFD_Design_Specifications_2007.html

ملاحظة / في حال عدم عمل اي رابط , يرجى الدخول الى الرابط العام للكودات ومنه تستطيعون الدخول الى بقية الكودات

http://www.4shared.com/dir/11503812/51d52433/CODES.html

جزى الله خيرا الاخ المهندس قحطان على نقله 

لا تنسونا من دعائكم

"وفوق كل ذي علم عليم"


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (18 مارس 2009)

شكراً اخي الكريم على التحف القيمة 




مهندس قحطان قال:


> أرفق لكم هذا الرابط وهو منقول من المهندس رزق حجازي
> 
> *السلام عليكم*
> *اليكم هذا الكتاب*
> ...


----------



## مهندس قحطان (22 مارس 2009)

مرحبا أخي ابو علي سعيد


----------



## ebdaa4eim (22 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

The file could not be found. Please check the download link. هذه للرابط الثاني


----------



## المهندس عمران (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (23 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## أحمد968 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يابش مهندس


----------



## مهندس قحطان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد968 قال:


> شكرا يابش مهندس


 

العفو يبش مهندس أحمد


----------



## er-abd (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Abu Bakr Mohamed K (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جميلاااااااا.........


----------



## حازم اسكندر (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل الكريم 
اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتة ووفقهة فى الدين والدنيا
بارك الله لك


----------



## مهندس قحطان (26 ديسمبر 2010)

حازم اسكندر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل الكريم
> اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتة ووفقهة فى الدين والدنيا
> بارك الله لك


 
شكرا للجميع ولك الشكر يأخي حازم اسكندر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zm_zoom67 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس قحطان (18 يونيو 2013)

ahmed_zozo2006 قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم





العفو يأخي احمد ولكم جزيل الشكر
واشكر الاستشاري العراقي واسف على التاخير في الرد كما اشكر الاخ ابوبكر محمد والجميع


----------



## حمد الشهاب (15 يوليو 2013)

مشكورر على المجهود وجزاك الله خير ..
ولكن الروابط كلها لا تعمل .. كل ما افتح رابط يقول الملف غير موجود.


----------



## engwah (19 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## mohammed samomi (22 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

